
Hong Kong Students Boycott Classes on the First Day of the School Year - baylearn
https://time.com/5666731/hong-kong-student-strike-class-boycott-protest/
======
tinus_hn
> On Sunday, the state news agency Xinhua warned that “the end is coming for
> those attempting to disrupt Hong Kong and antagonize China.”

This is the scary part.

~~~
yostrovs
Unity among the public will prevent that I believe. The students are helping
to point out the unity that exists.

------
simonblack
It'll be interesting to see whether those absent from class get an automatic
'Fail' for the year.

